# New to Pier fishing, Help (Rods and Reels)



## doomedkimchi (Aug 10, 2016)

Hello people, I am new to pier fishing and I'm looking for some help picking out the perfect Rods and Reels.

I am currently looking at Shimano because my friend uses it and he recommend it. 

I just want more opinions

What do you guys use, how is it?

What do you guys recommend, I am pier fishing along the Pacific Coast

Bay Area to be exact


----------



## UH1PLT (Jul 27, 2016)

I'd suggest that you spend some time on your local pier and ask the old timers there what they are using and why. Most of them will gladly answer your questions and give you their opinion on the equipment they are using or want to use. Good luck in sorting it out and enjoy the journey!


----------



## flipper1 (Dec 2, 2013)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f35/want-know-about-pier-fishing-read-110669/


----------

